# Sending T2i to factory...



## jcskeeter (Jul 6, 2012)

I know there is no way to adjust the focus on the T2i as a consumer. But mine is off. So I don't know what else I can do. Does anyone know if I send it to Canon, will they be able to adjust it? Anyone have an idea what it costs or what have people paid? Thanks.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, Canon can microadjust the focus for you.  You need to go through their website and look for repair services.  They will probably send you a number, and then you'll be able to send the camera to them.  Prolly will cost you 200 bucks or somewhere about.

So your focus is off?  Have you tried multiple lenses? On a tripod? With remote shutter release or 10 second shutter timer?  Manually focused and compared to AF?  Shot a flat object perpendicular to your camera so your focus is in the same pane?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2012)

They will like want you to send in your lens as well.

Think about it like this...when it comes to focus, there is a tolerance of what is acceptable, on both the camera and the lens.  Just as an example, lets say the tolerance is plus or minus 5.  So you likely wouldn't notice if it was off by say, minus 5...but if your camera is off by minus 5 and then the lens is off by minus 4, then your net error is minus 9, which is a problem.

So to really diagnose and fix the error, they may want to see the lens and the camera together.

I sent a lens in for repair recently.  It was a $100 deposit type payment (up front), but the lens was evaluated, fixed (new part) and shipped back in a week, with no additional costs.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jul 6, 2012)

Gah! $200 bucks seems like a lot but I'll have to look into it. 

Well I haven't gotten too scientific about it yet, but just from taking some photos I've noticed it. I'll have to do some more exact testing before I pull the trigger on sending it in. Just wanted to check with peeps to see if it could be done. Thanks for your info.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jul 6, 2012)

Mike, Yeah I was going to send the lens also. Your theory makes total sense.

I'm really just noticing this with the 50 1.4 I just got. It's easier to pick out the OOF with a shallower DoF. But I do need to test it more though. $100 seems more reasonable.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2012)

Many people go through a learning process when they first use a fast lens like that.  There is just a lot less room for error when you're using such a shallow DOF.  

So yes, play with it some more and maybe do some clinical type testing (tripod, test chart etc) to get a better idea about the problem (if it's still there).


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2012)

If your camera is no longer in warranty you don't have to send it to Canon's repair facilities, you can send it to any qualified repair shop. 

One of the reason's entry-level cameras like the T2i cost less, is because of their less accurate auto focus module optics and electronics.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jul 6, 2012)

Mike,
Yeah it's tough to judge the focus cause the viewfinder isn't that great either of course. I've been using the center focus point since it's the only cross-type point there is. (Hoping it's the most accurate.) So I'll put the center point on the face of the subject and lock focus and re-frame. (Without moving my feet or the focal plane of the camera the best I can.) And I'm not shooting at 1.4 either, like 2.2 or 2.8. I realize thats still pretty shallow but it's feeling consistently off. Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Locked focus on her face, re-framed and shot. The focus is sharpest in front of her feet in the grass. I feel like her hair and eyelashes should be as sharp looking as the grass is??






KmH,
Good call on the warranty. My cam is definitely out of warranty so I will look into that for sure. Anyone brought their body to a National Camera for this type of work? I don't have too many options around me but I do have them. I get that it's a lower priced camera and I went into the purchase knowing that. I understand it not having really fast focus but it should still be "on". Even if it's needs to be adjusted I guess. 

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## MTVision (Jul 6, 2012)

jcskeeter said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Yeah it's tough to judge the focus cause the viewfinder isn't that great either of course. I've been using the center focus point since it's the only cross-type point there is. (Hoping it's the most accurate.) So I'll put the center point on the face of the subject and lock focus and re-frame. (Without moving my feet or the focal plane of the camera the best I can.) And I'm not shooting at 1.4 either, like 2.2 or 2.8. I realize thats still pretty shallow but it's feeling consistently off. Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Locked focus on her face, re-framed and shot. The focus is sharpest in front of her feet in the grass.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13116"/>
> ...



How about trying it without recomposing? With a shallow DOF like that the slightest movement can throw focus off so recomposing may not be the best method until you have some more practice with it. Most people who just get a fast prime usually end up having focusing issues because of the shallow DOF - and that's without adding in recomposing. I'd definitely do some focus tests (you can find them online) to see if it really is the camera lens or user error


----------



## jcskeeter (Jul 6, 2012)

A couple people have mentioned "practice". I guess I don't know how I would practice? Would I need to practice how I move my hands to re-compose? (Totally asking for real. Not being a snot.) Or does it come down to better bodies with more cross-type points, so re-composing isn't needed?


----------



## MTVision (Jul 6, 2012)

jcskeeter said:
			
		

> A couple people have mentioned "practice". I guess I don't know how I would practice? Would I need to practice how I move my hands to re-compose? (Totally asking for real. Not being a snot.) Or does it come down to better bodies with more cross-type points, so re-composing isn't needed?



I don't know. I never recompose. But I would assume - practice as in knowing exactly how much and which way to move without throwing off focus. 

Seriously everyone has focus issues when they get a prime and start shooting with large apertures. Did you have issues with this before??

At f/2.8 and standing 5 feet from your subject you have about 5 inches of depth of field. Some of that is in front of and behind the subject. The slightest movement (like pressing the shutter button) could possibly cause missed focus. Maybe try practicing with shallow depth of field without recomposing first. Yes most people need to practice shooting at wide apertures to nail focus. 

The center focal point is more accurate but have you tried any of the others. It doesn't necessarily mean they aren't capable of accurate focus.


----------



## Zrock (Jul 7, 2012)

She probably moved a bit where the grass did not that's why she looks slightly out of focus... Kids are the hardest to capture... Try taking pictures of objects that don't move and see how your focus is


----------



## 1000_Islander (Jul 9, 2012)

Save your money, and your anxiety. The forums are full of 'issues' from folks with new fast lenses. There are certainly advantages to a faster lens, but the shallow DOF does take some learning, and patience. There is nothing second-rate about the focus of your T2i. I have been shooting for over three decades and selected the T2i because of its lower weight, consistent with excellent performance. It doesn't matter whether I have on my 70-200L, 15-85 or 400L my focus is always tack-sharp. And that includes a great deal of Birds-In-Flight, where again the T2i is as competent as any DSLR.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

This slight misfocus can occur if you use the wrong focusing mode.

When an object is moving you should use AI focus or AI Servo mode.  If you stay in "one shot" mode, you will most likely miss your focus.


----------

